# Centurion Dave Scott Ironman



## Dave Hickey

When I got back into cycling in the early 90's, my first bike was a 1987
Dave Scott Ironman..

Unfortunately it was a 56cm and I ride a 51cm

Even though it was too big, I loved the bike and always told myself I'd get another one that fit.

I've been following a 51cm red/white Ironman on eBay this week and decided to go for it...From the pics, it's a very clean example.

I should receive the bike next week.... 

I plan on probably swapping out the 105 with period correct Dura Ace.......I still have decided on whether I'll use a Brooks or Regal saddle...

Here are some pics from the seller


----------



## fast ferd

Similar experience for me. My return to cycling put me on a new 1990 Ironman. It had Shimano 600. Very nice, underrated bike. Wish I kept it.


----------



## shinsplints

I was going to bid on that bike! Oh well, at least I know that it's going to a good home.


----------



## FatTireFred

what, no purple and yellow?


----------



## Dave Hickey

I wouldn't of bid if it were purple and yellow....


----------



## Dolamite

I have a 89' Botteccia that looks similar to that, and i dont know what to do with it!


----------



## Dave Hickey

As usual, Sheldon Brown's page is a wealth of information..

Here is a very good history of the Centurion line

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion/index.html


----------



## Kuma601

Nice pick-up Dave. 

This reminds me that the wife has a Centurion Le Mans hanging in the garage.


----------



## rcnute

Dave, you want another one?  

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1032546988.html


----------



## TWB8s

Too bad you didn't stop by Megabikes back in '87. I'd have sized you correctly.


----------



## Richard

I had the "one year only" carbon fibre Dave Scott Ironman. Got it on a closeout from Bikecology (soon to become Supergo - now Supergone) in 1989. 600/Ultegra, etc. Smooth ride but the biggest noodle I've ever ridden. Made a Vitus feel stiff.

Several guys in my old club had upper end Centurions. Really nice, underrated bikes.

Nice find, Dave. We had a guy come into the shop a month ago with one, the 600 spec (I forget which one was the Master and which the Expert.) Hanging in the garage for a decade, dirty, rotted tires, rusty cables and bolts, dried out housing, etc. He wanted to fix it up to sell it. Well, the estimate was $150 to bring it back to life. I told the guy I'd give him $50 for it just the way it was (it was my size) but that I'd be stealing it. I advised him not to put a cent into, put it on Craigslist just the way it was for at least the $150.

He said if he didn't sell it, he'd bring it back and I could have it for the $50. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## Dave Hickey

The bike arrived this week...I spend last night stripping off the parts and polishing/touching up the frame.... I'm very pleased with the condition.......you have to love bikes from Arizona.. rust? I don't think so.....not a bit. and the red/white paint rocks:thumbsup: 

I'm going to build it up with Dura Ace parts this weekend and eBay the old 105 group.

Here is the frame.. More pics to come later this weekend


----------



## Creakyknees

are you gonna start doing tri's now?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Creakyknees said:


> are you gonna start doing tri's now?


ha..not anytime soon..... I don't think there was any difference in 1987... This bike has standard race geometry( and room for 28c tires:thumbsup: )


----------



## Creakyknees

well it is a nice bike. it's nice to have the one you've always wanted, right? (I'm talking about bikes).

I still miss the old Raleigh Comp G.S. that my dad took to the landfill.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Creakyknees said:


> well it is a nice bike. it's nice to have the one you've always wanted, right? (I'm talking about bikes).
> 
> I still miss the old Raleigh Comp G.S. that my dad took to the landfill.


yeah, I've been looking for one for a while.....this is going to be my second string geared bike behind my JP Weigle...

My 3Rensho track is still at the painters..THAT is the bike I always wanted...soon.....


----------



## boneman

*Interesting stuff*

Looks pretty nice and Tange's a good set. Interested to see it fully built out. You going with DA or what it came with?



Dave Hickey said:


> As usual, Sheldon Brown's page is a wealth of information..
> 
> Here is a very good history of the Centurion line
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion/index.html


----------



## OperaLover

*Dave, sorry for the trhead hijack*

but who is painting your 3Rensho. My could use a respray.


----------



## Dave Hickey

OperaLover said:


> but who is painting your 3Rensho. My could use a respray.


southwestframeworks.com

He built my custom SS too...He's very reasonable and does outstanding work..just don't be in a hurry


----------



## Kuma601

boneman said:


> Looks pretty nice and Tange's a good set. Interested to see it fully built out. You going with DA or what it came with?


He'll throw us off by putting Campy on it.


----------



## schwartzw

This thread brings back memories. I had an 88 Ironman Master. Wonder if I have any pictures of that bike around. it was purdy


----------



## avanry

I still have my 85 Dave Scott Ironman. It has a Silver and Grey with Shimano 600 with Biopace chain rings. Totally stock except the rear rim which was tacoed in a collision with a beach cruser during the first couple of months I owned it. I bike commute 2 or 3 times a week and every so often I ride it for fun. The guys at work always comment and some offer to buy it when they see the Dave Scott in the bike rack. My wife suggests I get rid of it to make some room for some of my other bikes but its worth more to me than what I could sell it for. I still love this bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey

The finished product... 

The wheels and headset are still 105. 

Everything else is Dura Ace..... 

I love the geometry on this bike.


----------



## Kuma601

That was fast. Good job!
Nice having a parts cache to quickly do a build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard

Dave Hickey said:


> The finished product...
> 
> The wheels and headset are still 105.
> 
> Everything else is Dura Ace.....
> 
> I love the geometry on this bike.


I think Dave Scott's input helped there. He needed a bike that was comfortable for an Ironman bike leg. The Centurions were a lot less "criterium ready" (i.e., steep, stiff, and high bb's) than a lot of similar bikes in that era.

I remember mine being a great century bike.

Nice addition to the stable.:thumbsup:


----------



## climbandcycle

I have one of these too. I will have to post a picture eventually. Mine is exactly the same- complete with white Rolles (no rivets), white tape and red/white frame. I bought it in perfect shape a couple months ago. It does have a threadless adapter though.


----------



## MotobecaneLeChampion

I had bought a Centurion Ironman Master - Dave Scott in 1987. It was 56 cm, and yellow/white. It had Shimano 600 components. It was a really great bike. I rode it for 10 years before selling it and moving on.


----------



## lowflyinghemi

I bought a new Centurion Ironman, Master, endorsed by Dave Scott in 1988 for $800. It is White and smoked purple. I did the Penticton Ironman on it in 1990 and sold it locally in 1992 for $800.00. I tried to buy it back in 2005 and offered the fellow I sold it to $650.00 but he would not sell it. I am sure I have some emotion involved with this bike. Subsequently he gave it to his dad and casually over a year of bringing it up in conversation at the local gym, I got it back for two nice bottles of wine. About $50.00 . It is a great bike and hung on the wall most of the time. As far as some people saying it is about 2 lbs. heavier than the newer bikes, it is far cheaper and better for the rider to lose 2 pounds. I am planning on three triathlons on it this summer about 4 in 2011 and the Penticton Ironman in 2011 (I will be 63 then).


----------



## MotobecaneLeChampion

I'm curious: was your '88 frame logged on welded? My '87 was lugged, but I noticed that later models had welded tubes. Mine was a nice school-bus yellow color, and the finish was flawless. I was one happy camper when I bought that beauty. I also remember being surprised at how much faster it was than my previous bikes.


----------



## lowflyinghemi

Hi
My Centurion Dave Scott Ironman Master does not have obvious welded tubes but they may be what is referred to as "Furnace brazed" as there is some rounding of the part the tube is pressed into. Furnace brazed is a process where two parts are compression pressed one inside the other and brass sweated into the tube. Much like soldering is to a copper pipe and fittings. It is a very clean finish and makes the fit perfect and stronger than just pressing in. Mine is the smoked purple with white.


----------



## MEQ

*Question on Pricing*

Hey all, 

So i just picked up a Ironman Dave Scott Expert. After doing a bit of research, it seems that the bike is 100% original with not one thing changed. It's pretty dusty but seems to be in really good condition. I believe its a 51CM to 53CM (not sure exactly), and it is the red and white color scheme just like the one on this thread. I am trying to figure out whether i should sell the bike and make some money, or if i should give it to my girlfriend (it might be a tiny bit big for her). 

I was hoping someone could tell me what the bike would be worth?? Everything is in great working condition. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## eidolon

Have you checked ebay for transaction history? Centurions turn up there often enough there for it to be a reliable indicator.

If I recall correctly in Ebay: Search->Advanced Search, click "transactions in the last 30 days"


----------



## andyfloyd

I just picked up a 1988 Dave scott MASTER with the Shimano 600 Tri-color gruppo for 300. I wanted the bike so bad, I just had to have it. The ride quality is about the best I have found for a steel frame. I also have a 76' PX10, and 2 1988 columbus Tenax schwinns and the dave scott is the best feeling bike out of all of them. The PX10 might be a tad more lively perhaps, but the DS is so smooth and the 600 group shifts so cleanly and quietly.


----------



## andyfloyd

Here is my DS Master I picked up over the weekend. Like I mentioned before this bike is just an amazing ride. I love it. The Shimano 600 Tri-color is the best shifting group I have experienced in anything "vintage". Its so much smoother than the Suntour Cyclone 7000 I have on my Schwinn Premis.


----------



## enszi

just a question. Anyone has an idea for insurance purposes of a value of Dave Scott Ironman Master prefect condition (just finished restoring) approximately $800 in parts not including the labor.


----------



## enszi

another photo for the above post


----------



## enszi

thanks, Sulli99van


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

enszi said:


> just a question. Anyone has an idea for insurance purposes of a value of Dave Scott Ironman Master prefect condition (just finished restoring) approximately $800 in parts not including the labor.
> View attachment 286153


That's a very tough question, espeically after you siad you put $800 in parts. I have a 88 Ironman Expert, that I paid $90 and it was in prime condition. Upgraded it with $100 wheels brifters.. Also, have a 89 Master.. $160, upgraded that to brifters too.

Insurance company is going to give you the bluebook value, which most likely is about $250 to $350

Luck to you on that..


----------



## enszi

cehowardraleighGS said:


> That's a very tough question, espeically after you siad you put $800 in parts. I have a 88 Ironman Expert, that I paid $90 and it was in prime condition. Upgraded it with $100 wheels brifters.. Also, have a 89 Master.. $160, upgraded that to brifters too.
> 
> Insurance company is going to give you the bluebook value, which most likely is about $250 to $350
> 
> Luck to you on that..


Thanks cehowardraleighGS. The photo you see is from the my first ride since restoration was finished. The bike is standing in the dilatation cut in the concrete which caught my wheel and send me flying, not much damage just scraped rims and wheels untrued. Hence the reason for thinking about insurance. This was the only Master I found on Chicago CL in the last two years in my size with tricolor group and this color scheme. I got it for $180. got the tricolor brifters in pristine condition on Ebay for $ 180, cable bosses $15, eight speed conversion and new chain $80 (cassette, hub body, chain), aero DA seat post $60, saddle $80, bar tape $15, Centurion handlebars, free, pulled off my Diamondback Master, tires and tubes $80, new cables, housings, adjustments, wheel truing at the LBS $160,
It was a great project and money was not really my top priority. It seems I overspent on this but I'm still very happy with the end result.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

enszi said:


> Thanks cehowardraleighGS. The photo you see is from the my first ride since restoration was finished. The bike is standing in the dilatation cut in the concrete which caught my wheel and send me flying, not much damage just scraped rims and wheels untrued. Hence the reason for thinking about insurance. This was the only Master I found on Chicago CL in the last two years in my size with tricolor group and this color scheme. I got it for $180. got the tricolor brifters in pristine condition on Ebay for $ 180, cable bosses $15, eight speed conversion and new chain $80 (cassette, hub body, chain), aero DA seat post $60, saddle $80, bar tape $15, Centurion handlebars, free, pulled off my Diamondback Master, tires and tubes $80, new cables, housings, adjustments, wheel truing at the LBS $160,
> It was a great project and money was not really my top priority. It seems I overspent on this but I'm still very happy with the end result.


Ha, not laughing at your fall, but the same thing happened to me on my 88 Ironman Expert.. I am riding down an old street, and they had put pavement over top old streetcar tracks. I was not looking ahead (sightseeing) and my front wheel got caught in some exposed track..  Not much damage, but at the point, I upgraded to Flight Deck STI, some cheap Ebay wheels, and I am going to swing for some Look pedals in white shortly..










And her is her brother, 89 Ironman Master.. I have since upgrade the seat on the Master


----------



## enszi

white tires look good on those rims on your Master. I was thinking about those for mine but I still have the original, shallow, rims and it wouldn't look as good. Your original seat on the Master looks a little dated, you said you have replaced it, but I had this seat on my DB Master and it was the most comfortable seat ever but since it was old black Lycra covered it worn out pretty badly so I had to replace it as well. I might get ambitious one day and reupholster it, still missing the feel of it even though I think it was pretty cheap to begin with.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

enszi said:


> white tires look good on those rims on your Master. I was thinking about those for mine but I still have the original, shallow, rims and it wouldn't look as good. Your original seat on the Master looks a little dated, you said you have replaced it, but I had this seat on my DB Master and it was the most comfortable seat ever but since it was old black Lycra covered it worn out pretty badly so I had to replace it as well. I might get ambitious one day and reupholster it, still missing the feel of it even though I think it was pretty cheap to begin with.


Yup, the tires and the wheels bring out a little pizzazz to me..The originals wheels and tires rode okay, but they didn't have that look. Yes, I have replaced the seat, I am real skinny, 135, so I don't need much room back there, and I got a black and white Fizik on their now.. Got some pics of the Expert and Master before the change too.

With me, seat color has to match bartape too.. 

BTW, you these Centurions are COLD SLEEPERS too.. 

*Here they are before wheel change.*. And check out the $90 Expert.. To get that bike I was really sharp..  It was on Craigslist for $90, with pictures. I call the guy and told him I would be around to look at it, and almost sure I will buy it. The seller told me that somebody was coming to buy it at 3 pm. It was 9 am at the time. Well, the bike-devil told me to tell the seller that I could be there in half hour (9:30am), wiith cash in hand. He agreed the bike looked brand new, and he offered me a choice of Look pedals or 105 toe-clips..To top it off the bike rode like a dream. You see I can run it about these Centurions.. 

Expert as I brought her home for $90 with 105 toe-clips and a mini frame pump.. 










Here is the Master how it got it, this bike was really a gift, the little bit I was charged for this bike, was really no price. The person just gave me the bike, he knew I would take care of it.. 

The Master already had brifters already on it..










Here is the Master with the Fizik seat, and decked out for doing a long and dark night commute..










I am crazy about the mid-late 80s bikes.. Can't get enough of them..


----------



## sprocket47

I just purchased a purple/pink and yellow Dave Scott Ironman. I'm making my list of needed or desired upgrades. This one has 105 and down tube shifters. I know I won't be a purist if I don't stay original but I'm really considering upgrading to a modern 105 or Ultegra group. Any similar experiences upgrading these bikes?


----------



## sprocket47




----------



## cehowardraleighGS




----------



## sprocket47

cehowardraleighGS said:


>


Nice!!! Matching pink and yellow water bottle cages, cool touch.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

sprocket47 said:


> Nice!!! Matching pink and yellow water bottle cages, cool touch.


A lot of ways to go. But, you notice that all of them keep to the same bartape/seat same color, and blend in the color of the tires..


----------



## xanderl

enszi said:


> another photo for the above post
> View attachment 286154


Wondering where you found the bar tape - the white with purple fade? Also the type of saddle? Looks great.


----------



## Rocksolidone

I have an '89 Centurion Ironman that I use for commuting to work. I'm looking to install a rack on the back so I can use a pannier instead of a backpack for my work computer, etc. However, I'm having a hard time finding a rack that will mount to this frame seeing as there are no mounting points. Do you guys have any recommendations?


----------

